# Dayhiker Custom "Z" Fork



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hearing that I have a hard time getting forks in Hong Kong, Bill very generously sent me this fork in trade for some bands material.

I must say that I am very impressed with the sturdiness and overall strong ergonomics that the natural fork provides. I was able to affix double 0.070" bands of 1" tapering to 1/2". These give me a draw somewhere between Hunter Bands and Express Bands. The fork shot very true with no flex or creaking. I am sure it could handle much more.










The fork is well finished in a charred and distressed look, but is smooth to the touch. Bill took the time to customise it for me, inlaying a copper "Z" into the fork. This is just the spot that shows when I grip the fork; a really well planned touch.










My son grabbed it soon after I took the above shots and won't give it back. He loves the 'bad boy' image of the fork; it's not like any of the artsy stuff that I've been churning out. This one also fits his tiny hands well; I suppose that's an advantage of the wau a natural fork is shaped.

So anyway, he can't draw the big bands yet, so I despecced it a bit with two party balloons per side. They look under-powered, but they match the fork well because it's a sort of universal catty. Everyone from young kids to adults can draw it easily and shoot BBs, but the velocity is down to your draw length.










Thanks very much, Bill!









Dan


----------



## Redgrange7 (Mar 9, 2010)

That has got to be the coolest natural fork I've ever seen. What type of tree is it from?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

You're welcome, Dan.
Redgrange: I have no clue as to the wood. It came from some type of bush.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

A great looking natural that's for sure, love the burnt finish..


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful! The copper inlay is genius! Love it! Is that JB Weld or something similar holding it in place?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Harpersgrace, thanks for your nice comment.

pelleteer: Thanks. . . Yes, it is JB Weld. I am new to this technique, I tried to add some blue to the mix with some poster paint powder. But it didn't come out quite right. Dan's bottom pic is closest to the color I was trying for. I need to learn more about this technique.


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

*BURNT FINISH!!*... that´s awesome!! great idea!! just a very cool way to give a great finish to the forks.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

CHANEKE_JOSH said:


> *BURNT FINISH!!*... that´s awesome!! great idea!! just a very cool way to give a great finish to the forks.


Ha, ha! Chaneke, I know you're thinking I stole your idea, but I have known about this finishing method for many yrs. I once worked for a guy who finished all the woodwork in an apartment this way, including the windows. Used a plumber's torch. We then sanded and just gave it a couple coats of satin varnish. Looked pretty cool. I used it on this fork because the wood itself was kind of pale and bland. It's all good, bro!


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> *BURNT FINISH!!*... that´s awesome!! great idea!! just a very cool way to give a great finish to the forks.


Ha, ha! Chaneke, I know you're thinking I stole your idea, but I have known about this finishing method for many yrs. I once worked for a guy who finished all the woodwork in an apartment this way, including the windows. Used a plumber's torch. We then sanded and just gave it a couple coats of satin varnish. Looked pretty cool. I used it on this fork because the wood itself was kind of pale and bland. It's all good, bro!








[/quote]

oh,no!!, my dear friend dayhiker, that was not the intention of my comment, hahahaa! .. it was simply an attempt to "icebreaker-comment". I know that the burnt finish is one of the oldest treatments that were given to the wood, I'm not trying to claim his invention.









I like your work! 
have a great day


----------

